
LinkedIn launches Lite web version, online job placement, business tools - maheshmc2
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/12/linkedin-courts-users-in-emerging-markets-with-linkedin-lite-online-job-placement-tests/
======
runn1ng
If this de-clutters the website "proper" in the long run, I am for it.

